# Soliciting Grill Advice



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Mrs. Reverie action wants us to purchase a portable gas grill. She has seen the grills owned by Oshields and Campingnut and she is suffering from grill-envy. I spoke with Lamar about his and have poked around the net and I think I am looking for these features:

1. Gas grill
2. Want it to have both a grill and a skillet-type features.
3. It has to collapse.
4. It has to be light-weight or at least a reasonable weight.
5. I would like to be able to run it off of the small, portable gas cans.
6. I would like to be able to optionally hook it up to the external gas connection on the Outback.

OK, did I miss anything? Does this sound reasonable? What do you recommend and what price should I pay?

Reverie


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I did not know they made gas grills when did this happen?

check this link http://www.weberstuff.com/ called the Weber Q-200.

has all of the things your looking for for under $200.00 bucks. I say stick with charcoal!

Jeff


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Most seem to like the Weber Q or baby Q. I have the Coleman Roadtrip. It works well but is pretty heavy and not easy to clean.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Reverie,

I use the Coleman Road Trip Grill and really like it. It didn't come with the griddle, but you can opt for them as a separate purchase I think.

It is collapsible and uses those little propane bottles. Really easy to hook up.

Costs about $140.

Mark


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Gas stinks use charcoal.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

weber baby-Q here, will use it this weekend for the first time.

darrel


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Weber "Q"....

Use it all the time and it cooks better than the grill I have at home. Installed a "T" on the gas tanks and run it off the trailer tanks all the time.

Gary


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Coleman Perfect Grill- No skillet but I think you can buy one seperately. Uses the 1 # cans. Probably get 6 or 7 meals out of each can. Very Portable probably tops at 15 #'s and can cook real well. So well in fact that you have to keep it on low. Now for the best part---- $45 at Walmart!!!!!

Liked the Weber Baby Q but for $200------ no way!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

campmg said:


> Most seem to like the Weber Q or baby Q. I have the Coleman Roadtrip. It works well but is pretty heavy and not easy to clean.
> [snapback]113710[/snapback]​


I'm not sure if the RoadTrip Grill has the same design as the RoadTrip Sport Grill that I have, but I have the same comment. Works well - but not easy to clean. There is a pan that encircles the burner to catch the grease/drippings. When grilling, you put water in this pan to reduce flare-ups. Since you have to wait for it to cool before you clean, it ends up as congealed (sp?) fat









It's what I have ... It's what I'm using ... but not sure that I'd recommend it.

Just MHO.

- Roger


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm really happy with the Weber Q - 'course it don't come cheap







I pack it in the passthrough storage, along with an 11lb bottle.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

i have the weber too, the baby one, love it, but are any really easy to clean? I use it, do paper towel clean and then do real clean at home with hot water. I bought a grill cleaner stuff in a bottle at Walmart called Goo Gone BBQ Cleaner, great stuff in a pump bottle.

I also have a coleman that has grill on one side (not bbq type) , flip the thing over and the other side is flat for pancakes or grilled cheese sandwiches. I like to take both when "roughing" it and cook outside next to my fully self contained Outback, you know.....roughing it!

Happy camping!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

After many "cheapo" no name grills, finally got the Weber Baby Q. A little smaller than the Weber Q, but I sure do enjoy using it. Cooks perfectly! $129. at camping world I believe. Picked up the folding/rolling stand for it too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

They sure look nice, but I'll stick with my round grill and just cook over the fire.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Coleman RoadTrip here.

Best portable we have ever owned, and it fits your specs to a 'T'.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have the Roadtrip, really like it but like others said it is heavy and won't fit in my passthrough unless I remove the slide out drawer.
Has dual burners so you can cook at two different temps, with the interchangable griddle and grills.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

A few days ago I purchased the Thermos Grill2Go http://www.charbroil.com/consumerwebhome/t...osgrill2go.aspx. We've used it once at home on the deck and cleanup was pretty easy. Comes with the bbq tools too! Looking fwd to using it during camping this year.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also use and like the Roadtrip grill.

I use the wide aluminum foil and line the bottom before I add the water. Gently make the holes for the burner. Clean up is much easier. I opened a hole on my 28 RSDS from the front storage to under the drivers side bunk. (pics in my gallery) It fits in in 2 pieces.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Recently bought the Weber Baby Q 120. It's a Baby Q with the fold-out sides. I'm prejudiced toward Weber I readily admit. Cooks great but really light weight it is not. Paided $149. no tax and free shipping.

Rayman


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Weber Q 200 here, use it both off the trailer and with the portable cans and also serves as my home grill with a cable from the propane tank from my old (now discarded grill). Doesnt really meet the lightweight spec, but its not overwhelmingly heavy either. Consumer reports has it very highly rated and if I remember correctly was a best buy based on price and value. Does a burger, dog or steak justice.....


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Same as everyone else, Weber q200. just got it,plus made up[ a 20' hose with quick disconnect and it fits right into the outside camp stove fitting.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I also use and like the Roadtrip grill.
> 
> I use the wide aluminum foil and line the bottom before I add the water. Gently make the holes for the burner. Clean up is much easier.
> [snapback]114165[/snapback]​


We do the same as John with our Roadtrip and cleanup is simple.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

campmg said:


> Most seem to like the Weber Q or baby Q. I have the Coleman Roadtrip. It works well but is pretty heavy and not easy to clean.
> [snapback]113710[/snapback]​


I have the same one, the Roadtrip, and totally agree. It is rather bulky and hard to clean, so I don't bring it out much.


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

I really like our Coleman RoadTrip. We have both the grill and griddles. The griddles are great! For a family of four, I can put the bacon on one griddle and the pancakes/french toast on the other. YUM







IF we are camping for the weekend, I just keep adding water to the tray and then do a dump in the grey water disposal at the campground. I do the big cleanup at home.

Pdx_Doug does the set-up, but I could as well.

I give the Coleman RoadTrip














!

Happy Cooking!
Pdx_Shannon


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

PDX_Shannon said:


> I really like our Coleman RoadTrip. We have both the grill and griddles. The griddles are great! For a family of four, I can put the bacon on one griddle and the pancakes/french toast on the other. YUM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong Shannon, I like the Roadtrip a lot, but we keep the Outback in storage, so I have to clean up at the campsite, which is not real easy.

I also have the grill and griddle, and as you said, it is great to have both going at the same time!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I never got the griddle with my Roadtrip. I'll have to look into that. French toast sounds yummy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Coleman Roadtrip here as well. It's about the only grill that fits your expectations too.

When done I clean the grills and tray with the outside shower. Simple green on all else. Takes about 15-20 minutes to clean and pack if it's real dirty.

It's an awsome grill that always evokes "grill envy" from nearby campers.

It came with 1/2 open grill and 1/2 griddle.


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

I can see how cleaning the drip pan at a camp site could be difficult. Ours comes home with us and stays in the garage (our TT is stored offsite as well). Nice to have a back-up bbq when the big one at home runs out of propane - always in the middle of cooking!

I do like the outside shower idea for cleaning.

Pdx_Shannon


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

PDX_Shannon said:


> Nice to have a back-up bbq when the big one at home runs out of propane - always in the middle of cooking!
> 
> Pdx_Shannon
> [snapback]114562[/snapback]​


Ha ha, this has happened to me more than once! Either the grill from the Outback is grabbed in haste, or I have been known to pull one of the 30lb tanks off the Outback in a pinch too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> PDX_Shannon said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to have a back-up bbq when the big one at home runs out of propane - always in the middle of cooking!
> ...


Why is it Jeff, I can see you standing there with a propane tank that is 2x the size of your bbq? HAHAHA....


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

We have the Weber Charcoal Go-Anywhere Grill. It's only 55 bucks.









Since you want gas get the propane version for 10 bucks more.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Another vote for the Weber Q - use it to grill and use a skillet on the RVQ that came on the side of the outback - can cook anything I cook at home









We eat good when we camp.....


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Has anyone had any experience with the Thermos Grill2Go? I saw one a BrandsMart for $90.

Reverie


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Thermos Grill2Go? I saw one a BrandsMart for $90.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]116306[/snapback]​


I've got one and I like quite a bit. It has a built in griddle so its great for cooking breakfast and it cleans up very nicely.
There are times when I want to cook over real live coals, which is why I also carry a grill rack I can place over the fire rings available in most places I camp.

Regards, Glenn
P.S. I think I paid about $120 for mine at Camping World.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I also use and like the Roadtrip grill.
> 
> I use the wide aluminum foil and line the bottom before I add the water. Gently make the holes for the burner. Clean up is much easier. I opened a hole on my 28 RSDS from the front storage to under the drivers side bunk. (pics in my gallery) It fits in in 2 pieces.
> [snapback]114165[/snapback]​


Which roadtrip grill do you guys have,? I have the LXE which doesn't require water added to the pan ...the Roadtrip and Roadtrip LX recommend you fill the pan with water.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Wonder why they want you to fill the pan with water. Built in fire extinguisher?

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Wonder why they want you to fill the pan with water. Built in fire extinguisher?


Actually Rev, it is to aid in cleanup. Most of the grease drippings fall into the water and float. Then at cleanup time, you just dump the water out, and away goes the grease.

That's the theory at least! In reality, clean up is not that simple, but it does help alot.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> There is a pan that encircles the burner to catch the grease/drippings. When grilling, you put water in this pan to reduce flare-ups


Mine doesn't hold water!









Mark


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Another vote for Weber Q, had a roadtrip-hated it, sold it at the flea market.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

So why would you chose the Q over the RoadTrip? What sold you on it? What set it apart from the RoadTrip?

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

build a fire...cook the food. No clean up. Easy.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Reverie said:


> So why would you chose the Q over the RoadTrip? What sold you on it? What set it apart from the RoadTrip?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]116463[/snapback]​


for me some differences noted - Roadtrip had two seperate burners, can cook things at two different temps (yeah, I know you are cooking over a burner)

the weber, at the time, had only a single burner so one temp for all, but it was more like the burner on my home grill. I liked the retractable side "tables" on the roadtrip.. Both seemed heavy, well built... the weber might have it too but I liked the two seperate sides for the interchangeable griddle/grill/pan burner on the Roadtrip.

came down to me having a coupon for the Roadtrip


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I went to the Coleman Outlet in Commerce, GA and bought the RoadTrip along with additional half-grill and half-griddle. Total with tax came to $181. Not too bad.

Thanks for everyone's advice.

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rev,

I think you will be very happy with that grill. Might I suggest a couple of Johnsonville Brats to break it in?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And a beer


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Reverie,
> 
> I use the Coleman Road Trip Grill and really like it. It didn't come with the griddle, but you can opt for them as a separate purchase I think.
> 
> ...


Go for the Coleman Roadtrip, I also got the Bag to put in, keeps the mess off the floor. I have a buddy who has the Weber and wishes he got the Coleman. Its a great product!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I just found a portable gas George Foreman grill for $39.95. Used it twice so far and it's great for the two of us. It comes with a hardshell carrying case and removable grill plate to ease clean up. I was looking at something more like a home gas grill only portable, but this does a great job with out taking up a lot of space plus it's easy to setup and clean up. Found them on the internet for $60.


----------

